# 20" Tru-Cut Grass Catcher



## jkdalrymple (Jan 3, 2020)

Hello Lawn Forum,

Anyone have a used 20" Tru-Cut grass catcher? I bought my Tru-Cut used and the previous owner didn't have a grass clippings catcher. I mainly mulch it back into the grass, but as we are warming up and my grass is thriving, I want to make sure I'm not making a mess on my neighbors yard when mowing in that direction.

Reel Rollers have been awesome in posting this to their site - https://reelrollers.com/product/poly-basket-20-tc-reg/

I'm just looking at options before paying $200 for a basket.

Thanks


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

For $200? I couldn't justify ...even Lee there agrees, all of the legacy homeowner baskets suck. Half makes it in, rest no chance ....1/4 full then it will start falling out


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

jayhawk said:
 

> For $200? I couldn't justify ...even Lee there agrees, all of the legacy homeowner baskets suck. Half makes it in, rest no chance ....1/4 full then it will start falling out


Jayhawk, just got an h20 and catcher and your post would be funny if it wasn't so true. What's with this?? Is there a known hack to make the catcher more effective? If I run the machine less than full throttle it seems slightly better but still not great. What a disappointment!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Ha ha ....yeah, it's so rare I use mine. Maybe Lee at @Reelrollers ...the engineer has ideas?

For shits n giggles, McLanes brochure talks about fins to improve grass collection. I'm skeptical. Maybe youre a welder, take a look?


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

I've considered clamping some cardboard to the top of the catcher and extending it over the reel to avoid any clippings from flying above and out. However, as mentioned above the bigger issue is the capacity of the catcher by way of crap design. I constantly have to stop and shovel the clippings to the far end to keep going else they feed back into the running reel.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

In my experience, the grass is distributed more evenly with all brands of mowers when you are cutting "less grass" (shorter clippings).

In 1 month you will see a solution we've been developing for a year to make this problem go away for good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2021)

waiting for the "fix"


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

30 days and we'll have the inventory built and the fix launched. Stay tuned, trying to beat the fall season!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2021)

let me guess welded steel frames


----------



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

Did the product launch @Reelrollers ?


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

jkdalrymple said:


> Hello Lawn Forum,
> 
> Anyone have a used 20" Tru-Cut grass catcher? I bought my Tru-Cut used and the previous owner didn't have a grass clippings catcher. I mainly mulch it back into the grass, but as we are warming up and my grass is thriving, I want to make sure I'm not making a mess on my neighbors yard when mowing in that direction.
> 
> ...


I have one in So Cal along with a grooved front roller I have only used twice. My mower needs a new engine and I replaced it with a new Cal Trimmer.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Reelrollers said:


> In 1 month you will see a solution we've been developing for a year to make this problem go away for good.


I see you are pretty busy today, but just wanted to check on the status of this release.


----------

